# HUGE Cube Collection Review 79+ puzzles!



## Tall5001 (Feb 5, 2011)

[youtubehd]1yIzFdVfuTo[/youtubehd]

I had a bunch of requests for this but it is 1.5 hours long! It is seperated into section. Each section has the time it starts next to it. Hope you enjoy! Here is the description from Youtube: 

2x2: Lan Lan, Ghost Hand, Diansheng, Eastsheen Starts at 00:00

4x4 X cube 4, Shengshou, QJ, Lan Lan, Eastsheen (will have Ghosthand II) (5:13)

5x5 V cube black, V cube white, Ghosthand (10:49)

6x6: V cube (14:37)

7x7 V cube i think (16:49)

Minx's: CubeForYou gigiaminx, Mf8 v1 and v2 megaminxs, QJ pyraminx, YJ Master Pyramorphinx, LanLan Master Paramorphinx, Mozhi Pyramorphinx (18:32)

3x3xN: LanLan Super Floppy Cube, QJ 2x3x3, LanLan 2x3x3, Diansheng Crazy 2x3x3, CubeForYou 3x3x4, CubeForYou 3x3x5, CubeForYou 3x3x7, CubeForYou 3x3x5 colored cube (26:33)

Misc.: Chinese Square 1, Mf8 Square 1, Cubetwist Square 1, QJ super Square 1, YJ fisher cube, Ghost Hand Fisher Cube, MOA Rubiks Clock, Cubetwist Magic Clock, Rubiks 360, Rubiks 2x2x4, LA mini Magic, Cubetwist magic, Cubetwist Master Magic (34:58)

Skewb/Special 3x3: Lan Lan Skewb, Ghost Hand Skewb, Latch Cube, Mirror Blocks (49:54)

3x3s!!!!: Dayan Gu Hong, Dayan Gu Hong Pink, Dayan Gu Hong colored, Dayan Lingyun, Dayan 2, Alpha 1, Alpha 2, Alpha 3-f, Haiyan Memory, Alpha V-f, Haiyans Haiyan, 52mm Micro Alpha cube, 47mm Micro Alpha Cube, CubeForYou Tile Cube, CubeForYou Gas Assisted Cube, Type C1, Type C2, Mini Type C, Ghost Hand 1, Ghost Hand 2003A, Shengshou, YJ Foot Cube, Edison cube, Maru 3x3, Type F1, Type F2, Limited Edition Grey Type F2, Rubiks Brand (broken) Rubiks Brand, Rubiks Boy Scout cube, Slick Cube, Void cube, little Bubble cube (54:56)

Accesories: Lubix 2cc, Lubix 8cc, Maru Lube, CRC, Screw Driver, StackMat, Mini Stack Mat, SpeedStack Timer, Audio In cable, 2.5mm adapter.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 5, 2011)

Woot thats a big video!
can you put the times when a cube or just 3x3 or 2x2 are shown in the discription this will make it easier for people who watch to find the cube they want to see


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 5, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> Woot thats a big video!
> can you put the times when a cube or just 3x3 or 2x2 are shown in the discription this will make it easier for people who watch to find the cube they want to see


 
I could yes but that would take A LONG TIME!!! I will try to do that when i have some free time but for now this is it it isnt that hard to find the cube you want though!


----------



## ianography (Feb 5, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> I could yes but that would take A LONG TIME!!! I will try to do that when i have some free time but for now this is it it isnt that hard to find the cube you want though!


 
do you dare me to watch the entire thing?


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 5, 2011)

ianography said:


> do you dare me to watch the entire thing?


 
YES


----------



## ianography (Feb 5, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> YES


 
CHALLENGE ACCEPTED


----------



## Orange (Feb 5, 2011)

i laughed hard when the YJ footcube came on, its so outrageously big


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am slowly watching this video in my freetime. It's a Moose!


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 5, 2011)

So far I have:


Spoiler



2x2:
Lan Lan 1:53
Ghost Hand 0:34
Diansheng 2:55
Eastsheen 4:02

4x4
X cube 4 5:35
Shengshou 6:28
QJ 8:08
Lan Lan 7:12
Eastsheen 9:22

5x5
V cube black 11:00
V cube white 12:18
Ghosthand 13:00

6x6:
V cube 14:42

7x7:
V cube(I think) 16:50

Minx's:
CubeForYou gigaminx 20:45
Mf8 v1 18:41
Mf8 v2 19:48
QJ pyraminx 22:07
YJ Master Pyramorphinx 23:10
LanLan Master Paramorphinx 24:21
Mozhi Pyramorphinx 25:56

3x3xN:
LanLan Super Floppy Cube 26:40
QJ 2x3x3 27:26
LanLan 2x3x3 28:20
Diansheng Crazy 2x3x3 29:18
CubeForYou 3x3x4 30:53
CubeForYou 3x3x5 32:08
CubeForYou 3x3x7 33:36
CubeForYou 3x3x5 colored cube 32:55

Misc.:
Chinese Square 1 35:05
Mf8 Square 1 37:20
Cubetwist Square 1 35:27
QJ super Square 1 38:20
YJ fisher cube 40:18
Ghost Hand Fisher Cube 42:26
MOA Rubiks Clock 49:00
Cubetwist Magic Clock 48:00
Rubiks 360 47:05
Rubiks 2x2x4 43:27
LA mini Magic 45:36
Cubetwist magic 46:29
Cubetwist Master Magic 45:02


----------



## ianography (Feb 5, 2011)

I HAVE FINISHED THE VIDEO


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 5, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> So far I have:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
You sir are AMAZING thanks it would be awesome if you could do the rest but if not i will get to it when i have the chance!


ianography said:


> I HAVE FINISHED THE VIDEO


 sweet!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 6, 2011)

How long did it take to upload this to YouTube?


----------



## TheJCube (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey Tall, there's this great Master Magic Tutorial I used to learn how to solve my master magic! It can be found HERE.


----------



## AvidCuber (Feb 6, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> How long did it take to upload this to YouTube?


 He said 588 minutes on Facebook


----------



## cuberkid10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh.


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 6, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> How long did it take to upload this to YouTube?


 
yeah avid is right it took a total of 8.6 hours to fully upload and another 2 to fully process to HD it was FOREVER!!!


----------

